# Mid Century Modern Desk Legs



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm building a Mid Century Modern desk and using Waddell Round tapered legs. the desk is 60" long x 28" deep. I have the legs set in 5" from the corners and they are at the 10 degree set. After installing the legs and standing it on the floor I noticed an extreme wobble to the desk. Any ideas on how to stablize these legs. Would bringing them in farther from the corners help?


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

An "extreme" wobble ? 
Did you place the table in another spot on the floor to test? 
Does the table dip at the same corners?
Bringing the legs out towards the table perimeter will help stabilize the table but may not help with uneven legs.
Do these legs thread into a steel plate which attaches to the table underside ? You may need to insert a thin shim between the plates and the table to "lengthen" those legs. You could always shorten the long legs but shims might be easier and safer to perform.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

> An "extreme" wobble ?
> Did you place the table in another spot on the floor to test?
> Does the table dip at the same corners?
> Bringing the legs out towards the table perimeter will help stabilize the table but may not help with uneven legs.
> ...


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

The legs sit level on the floor and are all the same length. I think it may be the mounting hardware. Maybe "wobble" isn't the right discription. The desk is really shakey. It's sturdy enough but it moves quite a bit.


----------



## JayCee123 (Apr 22, 2016)

Briefly describe mounting hardware. We might be able to help.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

It is a steel plate with a threaded nut attached at the 10 degree angle. this plate screws to the bottom of the desk. The leg has a 1/4" hanger bolt centered in the leg. This hanger bolt is then threaded into the plate by about 1/2". Not the best mounting system but with the size of the desk and the type of legs I don't see how it could ever not move.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Loose screws? Did you grab each leg and give it a jiggle to see if it is tight. They should be.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

> Loose screws? Did you grab each leg and give it a jiggle to see if it is tight. They should be.
> 
> - Rick M


DUH, I've been doing this for about 40 years. I think I'd know enough to check rookie issues. Kinda insulting to ask such a dumb question.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Wasn't my intention to be insulting but you asked for help and gave very little information. If you've been doing this forty years these should be no problem. Good luck.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I've seen the type of connector you're using, and I think it is inherently wobbly. I realize that's not much help.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

How long are these legs?


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

> How long are these legs?
> 
> - papadan


25". I think I need to come up with some type of apron to help stabalize the legs. This idea sucks because it is going to change the entire look of the piece.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If they are the legs that have a threaded rod in the end and just screw into a plate they are fine for small coffee table sized things but not so much for anything else.


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

> If they are the legs that have a threaded rod in the end and just screw into a plate they are fine for small coffee table sized things but not so much for anything else.
> 
> - dhazelton


That's what I have found out. I'm going to have a very unhappy customer. She is the one who wanted this type of leg.


----------

